# Stuck in a Rut



## BrentWin (Nov 23, 2013)

It seems like I am kind of stuck in a rut lately, with all of the burnt hedge, but that's what's selling. This pair is going out to a pair of old hunting buddies. I guess if you have to be in a rut it just as well be with your favorite wood.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1526_zps635a4431.jpg

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow very pretty


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2013)

Those are really nice, Brent! This pair seems a little toastier than some of the earlier ones... I'm starting to thing I like my Osage well done!


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks David. This pair is about as dark as you can get them without completely charring them.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2013)

Osage Chocolate with a hint of Orange. Lovely!


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 23, 2013)

mja979 said:


> All theses pretty calls make me want to hunt... :cool2:


 
If I were down in AZ, I would be out calling coyotes everyday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 23, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> If I were down in AZ, I would be out calling coyotes everyday.


 Those are beauties, I can see why every one likes them. In my neighborhood, you don't need to call coyotes, just go for a walk with your little dog and they will follow you, lickin their chops. It's happened to me a couple of times so far. They get really bold in these semi urban areas. I'm going to start carrying my little .22 pistol and give them a reason to start fearing man again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 23, 2013)

Duck season started here(Arkansas) today. Seems a real fast way to get cold and wet?
But if you're going to sit in the water and blow a call...I say blow one of these!! I'd guess these are selling at over a $100 bill easily!!


Scott (nice rut to be in...selling) B


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 23, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Those are beauties, I can see why every one likes them. In my neighborhood, you don't need to call coyotes, just go for a walk with your little dog and they will follow you, lickin their chops. It's happened to me a couple of times so far. They get really bold in these semi urban areas. I'm going to start carrying my little .22 pistol and give them a reason to start fearing man again


 
They love little dogs, they taste like chicken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 23, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Duck season started here(Arkansas) today. Seems a real fast way to get cold and wet?
> But if you're going to sit in the water and blow a call...I say blow one of these!! I'd guess these are selling at over a $100 bill easily!!
> 
> 
> Scott (nice rut to be in...selling) B


 
I always said, if you take a guy duck hunting for the first time, he is either hooked for life or he will never speak to you again.

As far as price goes, right now I am getting $50 for duck calls. When I get my own toneboard perfected, I plan on going up some.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Duck season started here(Arkansas) today. Seems a real fast way to get cold and wet?
> But if you're going to sit in the water and blow a call...I say blow one of these!! I'd guess these are selling at over a $100 bill easily!!
> 
> 
> Scott (nice rut to be in...selling) B




As much as I hate cold, there is no amount of cold, wind, rain, sleet, that could keep me out of a duck blind if I had a place to set one up. Ducks from a blind on the water with a dog is my favorite hunting, tied with quail with dogs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> As much as I hate cold, there is no amount of cold, wind, rain, sleet, that could keep me out of a duck blind if I had a place to set one up. Ducks from a blind on the water with a dog is my favorite hunting, tied with quail with dogs.


 
I grew up a quail hunter, tagging along with my dad and uncles, just trying to keep up. There is nothing like coming up on a pointer who's locked solid and taking each step waiting for the birds to explode. But, that is a thing of the past in my part of the country. Bull dozers and fescue have put an end to quail around here.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, love duck hunting...with my bow! Too easy with a gun and such.....



Scott (just like bowfishing) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 23, 2013)

Beautiful calls.


----------



## myingling (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice ,,,You realy got them darkened up


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> .... Bull dozers and fescue have put an end to quail around here.



No quail to speak of here either for 20 years or better. Fire ants mostly is what they say here.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 23, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> I always said, if you take a guy duck hunting for the first time, he is either hooked for life or he will never speak to you again.
> 
> As far as price goes, right now I am getting $50 for duck calls. When I get my own toneboard perfected, I plan on going up some.




I think your under pricing yourself. I have seen far less quality selling for far more monies!

Scott (go $125/ea and say it's a deal) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 23, 2013)

Once again very nice set of calls


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

